# Cohiba Black Robusto (tubo) Cigar Review - A little over priced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I like this cigar, but for less money you could do a lot better.
Cohiba makes a real nice cigar but to me they are over priced ...

Read the full review here: Cohiba Black Robusto (tubo) Cigar Review - A little over priced


----------

